# Spiny Norman



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Got my first hedgehog on December 23rd, the day he turned 6 weeks old. His name is Spiny Norman (after the imaginary hedgehog from a Monty Python sketch), a white-bellied salt and pepper, and warmed up to me surprisingly fast. He loves to nap in my lap and makes a habit of sticking his snout out from beneath the fold of my shirt so I can stroke his face while he sleeps.[attachment=1:r3wask28]Day 5 - Ball.jpg[/attachment:r3wask28][attachment=0:r3wask28]Day 5 - Napping 3.jpg[/attachment:r3wask28]


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats on Spiny Norman, and welcome to the forum. You'll find a great bunch of really knowledgeable people here that can answer your questions. It looks like Norman is settling in really well with you. What a cute boy!


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Does he live in a castle? He seems to be very at ease with you, this little face looks so trustful and happy!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! Welcome to HHC.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is stunning,love the dark mask.  Welcome to HHC!  
He is not of the white bellied variety,he is Algerian and a dark grey or grey imo.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy cow, you're right, he does have the Algerian markings on his face! I was paying attention to his belly colour which is completely white and doesn't have any of the mottling an Algerian normally does (I mean, I could be looking for the wrong thing, but from what I can tell it's completely white - and he won't stay still long enough to get a picture of his belly).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He is such a cutie-pie!!! Such a sweet little face. He looks so comfortable & happy in the 2nd pictures. *sigh*


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! 
Spiny Norman is very handsome!


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

My boy is an Algerian chocolate but your hedgie does look similar to mine and in the first picture you can see molting on his feet  and if you look around by his fur and quills coming together you might be able to find some spots on him.  mine has one above his tail :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello! What a cutie, loving the second pic.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a handsome little boy.
I do love me a good Monty Python reference! Excellent choice of name!


----------

